# Have you ever got this on a trail cam



## hunterrob (Aug 27, 2006)

Alright people here is the story. We went down to the camp this weekend in twiggs county.Well when we got down there 3 of the campers have been broken into. . 2 gen. 1 stainless grill, 1 coleman oven, misc camp equip like chairs and tables. Well that ticked us off. We road down the road about 150 yds to check a trail cam. Well as we enter the trail we noticed some red mud vehicle tracks going down the hill. Now let me paint a picture of this hill. Its about 300yds to the cam from the road. Its all down hill and a lil wider than a atv and washed out bad, I mean hard to get a 4 wheeler up. As we headed down hill the tracks were going straight to my foodplot where I had my cam. I thought dang my cam gone. As I pulled up to the field I seen the damage!!!! Dang jerk had done donuts and thought he was at Bristol speedway. But guess what my cam was still on my tree. I check the pics and this fello was enjoying recking my ICPs.......Let me catch him and he is toast...  Us as hunters put so much time and money into these foodplots and have idiots like this destory them..I hope we do not see his car around the area..BOY WE IS CRAZY DOWN HERE!!!! there will be a party on his head 

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2006)

Too bad it didn`t get a shot of his tag number. With a little luck, you just might catch that one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 27, 2006)

I bet you can find that car...Good luck in catching him.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 27, 2006)

Well till his daddy finds out what he was doing in his car.  
I hope you get him! 
By the way, they (he) couldn't have fit all that stuff in that car could he?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 27, 2006)

it was probably stolen.


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 27, 2006)

I think the thing was to see "what they could steal at the bottom of the hill". With thieves now days no telling what they could cram into that car..


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Aug 27, 2006)

oh my...what great pics.

have fun looking for that car and keep us posted if you find it!


----------



## Trizey (Aug 27, 2006)

It looks like you may be able to get a shot of his mug through the window.

I'd turn that over to the police and have them looking as well.


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry about the censor deal in the post...Yeah the local sheriff and dnr has been contacted..


----------



## Trizey (Aug 27, 2006)

Make sure you post a pic of the booking photo too.  Show everyone his face.


----------



## Rush Creek (Aug 27, 2006)

*gotcha*

Heres one of a real trophy.  Zoomed in on the license plate and ran a trace.  Too bad it was a good neighbor.


----------



## Rush Creek (Aug 27, 2006)

*what'll he score*

this one is at least a 149 b &c


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 27, 2006)

You need to hang a rusted brown loggin' chain between two trees, about knee high... crossing that entrance road.

Next time he comes barreling down that hill towards that food plot, you'll still find him there.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck Rob, I hope they catch um!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 28, 2006)

Take your picture to Kinko's and have them blow it up big and laminate it.  Then post it next to the road with "Wanted, Reward" info.


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats a great idea DYI....


----------



## SBG (Aug 28, 2006)

DYI hunting said:
			
		

> Take your picture to Kinko's and have them blow it up big and laminate it.  Then post it next to the road with "Wanted, Reward" info.



Agreed! Post it all around the area...I'll give to reward fund!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 28, 2006)

hunterrob said:
			
		

> Thats a great idea DYI....


Just may sure you move and rehide your trail cam first.


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 28, 2006)

oh the cam has been removed from that area...dont want to take a chance of being taken next....


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 28, 2006)

Someone had some plans in the past on how to camo a trail cam using tan, gray, and black caulk to make it look like bark.  That might be a good idea if you keep it in the area.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey, what part of Twiggs are you in? I am in and out of North East Twiggs nearly every day around Huber/Sgoda Road, Riggins Mill/ Hwy 80. They stole my Jon Boat and 20 HP Johnson Motor, Trailer about this time last year. It was 4 wheelers that got my boat. Cut the cable and drove right thru a fresh plowed food plot with it in tow for 300 yds. No such thing as tire impressions for a 4 wheeler.
Twiggs is full of Crack heads (locals) like everywhere else in GA.
I will keep a lookout for that car and try to get a picture of the tag if I see it.
Hogguide


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey hog I am off of 87 on the edge of Twiggs and bleckley county line. West lake boat landing is on the corner of our property. The guy that runs my club also has a club off of Sgoda Road..His name is Randal Evans..


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 28, 2006)

hunterrob said:
			
		

> Hey hog I am off of 87 on the edge of Twiggs and bleckley county line. West lake boat landing is on the corner of our property. The guy that runs my club also has a club off of Sgoda Road..His name is Randal Evans..



Did you notify DNR (L. Brown). He is in charge of this area.
I have his cell number if you need it. I would print a couple of pictures of that car and get them to him as well as the local sheriff & Deputies, if you have not already done so.
I for one, would like to see the thieves get caught.
HG


----------



## carabrook (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I would put the picture in a local paper and say "do you know this person, 500 reward if arrest is made"


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 29, 2006)

Man, I hope you find that piece of trash and then I think we should have a Woody's kegger on his face.  I can't handle those idiots anymore. Find something else to do with your life then mess with other peoples stuff. Good luck and please let us know what happens. Oh, by the way, call me if there is a party!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you can get it together and catch him.


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> It looks like you may be able to get a shot of his mug through the window.
> 
> I'd turn that over to the police and have them looking as well.




Print out pics with the description of what they did and your phone number....post them at the local convenient stores that the local hunters frequent.  Somebody will be able to point you in the right direction.

PUNKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Aug 29, 2006)

It's ashame he didn't get that car stuck in your foodplot! Your wife could be driving it to work!


----------



## hunterrob (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes the deputy told me to send them through email to GBI in atlanta and they have yechnology thats unbelievable. I thought maybe the car was still down there because its so hard to get back out.......


----------



## Timbo 66 (Aug 31, 2006)

HUNTERROB- I ALSO HUNT IN TWIGGS CO OFF 87. I WILL TELL MY OTHER MEMBERS ALL ABOUT IT AS WELL. THE OTHER TWO MEMBERS LIVE IN COCHRAN SO THEY TRAVEL 87 EVERY DAY. 

TIM


----------



## Gagirl77 (Aug 31, 2006)

That is awful....sorry that happened to you. Some people in this world can make you sick......


----------



## gordylew (Sep 1, 2006)

I say  Geta rope boys   weer goin to have us an ol fashion lynchin.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 3, 2006)

Too bad that Intrepid didn't get stuck in the mud...you coulda held the car for collateral!!!  Hope you catch the idiot!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Sep 3, 2006)

I feel for you.  I can't stand it when people just destroy other people's belongings just for the heck of it. Let us know if ya'll catch em.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 14, 2006)

You might contact the local newspaper editor and tell him your story.  With as much $ as hunters spend, maybe he will do a story about this junk! Printing the photos. Somebody will recognize the perp.  I've got a bad feeling it's a teenager...I hate saying that.
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2006)

Any updates on this case so far?


----------



## hunterrob (Sep 17, 2006)

Everything has been submited and so far nothing at all....we will settle it ourself during the season if we see that car..feel sorry for a individual coming through our property if they have a car fitting that describtion,,,,


----------



## dawglover73 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rush Creek said:


> Heres one of a real trophy.  Zoomed in on the license plate and ran a trace.  Too bad it was a good neighbor.



State Farm?


----------



## Phat Mitch (Sep 20, 2006)

be on the lookout those do not look like factory rims
they are prob. locals. sorry jokers, nothing worse than a thief. I feel your pain, last year at our lease
cuddybacks were take because they came in at night and it got their pictures. I hope they find find them and turn them over to you. sorry bout your loss chief, sucks.


----------



## unclebubba (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually, I don' think that is a Dodge Intrpid at all.  Those are factory rims on a Chrysler LXI.  Same body, differnt trim, but yea.  I definitley think that is a Chrylser LXI.  I had a bunch of *** holes break into my trailer last year while I was on the property hunting.  Took cash, food, camo.  They came back a few hours later, and ended up face to face with a S&W .357.  Those two are in jail now.  Bad news though, got two stands stolen later that year, so I gave up on that lease.  Good luck.


----------



## hunterrob (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah unclebubba i think your right on the dtails of the pic. That just may be a Chrysler LXI. But anyways we know what the car looks like...


----------

